# Looking for long term romantic RP partner



## Shawn Matthias Howlsey (May 26, 2017)

Hello, everyone. My name is Shawn Matthias Howlsey, and I am looking for a long term romantic RP partner. I got all summer to do RPing, and I'd like to have a partner to do romantic RP with. Here are some details:

Fursona: Shawn Matthias Howlsey.
Species: Fox.
Gender: Male.

Preferences:
SFW RP.(I am underage, only 17 years old.)
I prefer partner species to be fox, wolf, or feline, but I'm open to anything.
Female partner, I am straight.
I can be reached using Skype or Discord.
Skype Username: DarkKing427
Discord Username: Shawn Matthias Howlsey

Reply if interested, thank you!
​


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 26, 2017)

Shawn Matthias Howlsey said:


> Hello, everyone. My name is Shawn Matthias Howlsey, and I am looking for a long term romantic RP partner. I got all summer to do RPing, and I'd like to have a partner to do romantic RP with. Here are some details:
> 
> Fursona: Shawn Matthias Howlsey.
> Species: Fox.
> ...


Sure. I do have a female oc, if that is what you mean about a female partner, that you can meet. Is there anything else you need to address?


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd be down. I'm genderfluid but am biologically female. My sona is basically the same.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 9, 2017)

Sure! I need to develop my female sona anyway, so I'll add you on discord!
EDIT: It's nice I have your username, but I'm gonna also have to have the #4numbers behind your name, ill add you on skype though.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 12, 2017)

Would definately be interested, I can play a cute female fox anthro.


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey!!! I've been looking for exactly the same thing! My fursona is a female fox/dragon hybrid named Brooke, sound good?
My discord is BeautifulBasil #1085


----------

